

7 heinous lies “American Sniper” is telling America - NickSarath
http://www.salon.com/2015/01/23/7_enormous_lies_american_sniper_is_telling_america_partner/

======
gamechangr
I was shocked at how little value was presented in this article.

Points 1,2,3, could be relabeled... "Hollywood doesn't stick to the facts, but
invents a storyline that helps audiences relate". HARDLY NEWSWORTHY???

Most entertaining was point #4 "lies in.."American Sniper". They even said
"the claim doesn’t appear in the film".

For those who have seen it, did 4,5,6,7 even appear in the movie?

------
SocksCanClose
as for claim #2 -- it is worth nothing (see here for reference:
[http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2007/01/iran_and_alqa...](http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2007/01/iran_and_alqaeda_in.php))
that iran (whom some allege to have supported the shi'a insurgency) has been
known to also support sunni insurgents (often 'al qaeda' or some variant
thereof)...

~~~
fit2rule
Just like the CIA has been known to support them, as well. Your point?

